# Helicopter survey pictures



## Scholl (Jun 23, 2013)

Went on a survey of the ranch i work on and was able to get these pictures.


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

Those are great pics, thanks


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Those are great pictures, congrats!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice deer and nice pics. I'll bet that was fun.


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Very cool


----------

